# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة السامسونج ( Samsung Hardware Repair Area) مساعدة :  سامسونج دوز  GT   s7262

## yosreyosre

عدم ظهور الواي فاي+ ضعف شديد بة ثم قراة الشبكات   وهمية 
ماذا افعل 
ارجو الرد وشكرا علي كل القاءمين علي المنتدا الغااااااااالي

----------

